# Airplay pas accessible sur mon MBP



## Lérot (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Voila, je viens vers vous pour un petit soucis. J'ai acheté aujourd'hui une Apple TV, je l'ai branchée, connectée au WIFI et à mon compte ITunes Store, ainsi qu'à la bibliothèque musicale de mon ordi et tout fonctionne.
Par contre, là où ça se corse, c'est que la fonction la plus attendue dans mon cas, c'est que sur mon MBP, je n'arrive pas à activer la fonction Airplay. Je suis allé sur le site "support" Apple où ils renseignent bien que je dois aller activer le tout dans les "Préférences systèmes/Moniteur", ce que j'ai fait, mais aucune option ne m'est accessible concernant l'Airplay. (À savoir, l'image N°2 de ce lien => http://www.numerama.com/f/120667-t-comment-activer-airplay-dans-mountain-lion.html )

Mon MBP est sous OS 10.7.5 et est le modèle de fin 2011 acheté en 2012 et renseigné par Apple comme étant suffisamment récent. Mais rien y fait.

Je sais regarder un "film" ou plutôt une vidéo, via ITunes (car le nombre de format accepté par ITunes est vraiment pourri), mais mon objectif serait de regarder mes Divx via VLC ou autre via la Copie d'écran AirPlay.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Bien à vous
Lérot


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Février 2013)

Lérot a dit:


> ...c'est que sur mon MBP, je n'arrive pas à activer la fonction Airplay.



Un début de solution. Afficher l'AppleTV, aller dans "Réglages" puis "Airplay' et là vérifier que AirPlay est bien activé et que le nom de la borne apparait bien.


----------



## Lérot (28 Février 2013)

Oui, tout fonctionne, je suis actuellement en train d'écouter sur ma tv, une Playlist Genius de mon MBP. Il n'y a vraiment que la recopie vidéo depuis l'ordi qui pose problème !

Et dans Réglages/Airplay, la fonction est bel et bien "Activée". De plus, Apple TV apparait juste en dessous dans "Hauts parleurs" (allez comprendre la signification de cette section !).

Le soucis ne vient pas de l'Apple TV, mais bel et bien du MBP. Et franchement, j'ai fouillé toute ma soirée hier après une solution et rien trouvé.

Je vais poster mon message également dans la section MBP, on ne sait jamais.

Enfin, si vous avez des idées sur les problèmes de configuration que je pourrais avoir sur l'ordi, n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir.

Sinon, je passerai directement au shop Mac Line où j'ai acheté l'A TV hier, vu qu'il m'a certifié que l'ordi détecterait sans problème vu la version !

Merci Tuncurry, si tu as d'autres idées, elles sont plus que les bienvenues


----------



## nikolo (28 Février 2013)

tu as pensé à mettre à jour le firmware de ton apple TV, le soucis est sans doute là.

on en est à ios 6.1 sur l'apple tv au moins


----------



## Siciliano (28 Février 2013)

C'est normal que la copie AirPlay vidéo ne fonctionne pas.
Pour la simple et bonne raison que c'est une fonction attribuée à... Moutain Lion ! Et non pas Lion comme tu as sur ton MBP !


----------



## Lérot (28 Février 2013)

De fait, je viens de sonner au store où j'ai acheté l'Apple TV et ils m'ont effectivement parlé du fait que la configuration minimale pour l'utilisation d'AirPlay, sur MBP, était d'avoir la version 10.8.

Désolé pour tout cela. Je vous avoue que je suis un utilisateur lambda des ordis (je suis déjà toute la journée devant un écran, le soir, c'est pas ma passion que d'y rester encore plus) et la différence entre Lion et Mountain Lion, je ne l'avais jamais faite. Désormais, je le saurai !


Merci pour votre patience et vos interventions.

J'espère que ce post pourra au moins servir à d'autres utilisateurs, qui comme moi, ne sont pas aussi calé que vous niveau actualités Mac.

BIG 


PS : Merci de marqué ce sujet comme [Résolu] (pas moyen d'éditer le titre de mon sujet


----------

